# Oakley the Owl (knit)



## Gypsycream

This is Oakley (means of the tree) the Owl.

He stands at 11 inches/28cms. He's a tubby little owl, not long out of the nest I think. His tummy measures 16 inches/40cms!!

I have used a combinations of yarns mainly James C Brett Faux Fur; Ice Yarn Smooth Eyelash; Bernat Pipsqueak; Sirdar Snowflake Chunky. Whatever you decide seems to work.

Optional ears are included in the directions as well as a step by step making up guide.

Price $5.50/£3.50

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/192932373/oakley-the-owl?

And: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oakley-the-owl-2


----------



## bethshangirl

Oh.....SOOOOOOOO cute!!!

( there's gonna be a lot of owls on KP soon!)


----------



## amudaus

Pat!What a fantastic pattern,from a fabulous designer.Another winner.Have already bought and downloaded,thank you Mx


----------



## nittineedles

Just adorable! I especially like the snowy owl.


----------



## Grammax8

purchased moments ago.....adorable owl.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww!! thank you Maureen and Grammax8 for your purchases xxx


Thank you all for your positive comments


----------



## lafranciskar

So cute! This will be a fun knit. You're an amazing designer Pat!


----------



## StellasKnits

He's adorable!


----------



## laurelarts

That is so sweet. You continue to amaze


----------



## Gypsycream

laurelarts said:


> That is so sweet. You continue to amaze


Thank you, that means a lot coming from you  xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Another truly outstanding pattern Pat. Can not wait to work on one of these asap. I have the perfect yarn too....


----------



## Gypsycream

Deb-Babbles said:


> Another truly outstanding pattern Pat. Can not wait to work on one of these asap. I have the perfect yarn too....


Thank you Deb, can't wait to see your owl!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Deb, can't wait to see your owl!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

Dearest Pat - I do believe you have outdone yourself - and I didn't think that was possible! Bravo!!!

I was going to knit my 3-year-old grandson a shark for his birthday, but I've changed my mind - Oakley it is!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

mopgenorth said:


> Dearest Pat - I do believe you have outdone yourself - and I didn't think that was possible! Bravo!!!
> 
> I was going to knit my 3-year-old grandson a shark for his birthday, but I've changed my mind - Oakley it is!!!


Aww thank you! I hope you enjoy it and I hope your grandson likes it. For the record, Rowan, my nearly 3 year old grandson loves his Oakley, he bagged the brown and cream one lol! He takes it everywhere with him!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

mopgenorth said:


> Dearest Pat - I do believe you have outdone yourself - and I didn't think that was possible! Bravo!!!
> 
> I was going to knit my 3-year-old grandson a shark for his birthday, but I've changed my mind - Oakley it is!!!


I was thinking the same thing too. I have a special baby who will be one soon. He has the biggest eyes you ever want to see. Think he will be getting the owl I make first. Perfect.


----------



## Toyknitter

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE owls and can't wait to get the needles clicking . I will make Oakley next week come h___ or high water. Your patterns are so easy and fun to make!! I will post a picture as soon as mine is done. Thank you for another fun toy pattern!!!!!!


----------



## DonnieK

I love Oakley! Absolutely adorable!! I will add him to the list as I have started making all of your patterns that I have been behind on plus I am going to learn to cable with your lamb blankie pattern and then I am going to start them all over again. I have decided that your patterns is just my cup of tea. No confusion, no fancy stitches, and on straight needles. Keep them coming, you just keep getting better and better and I don't know how you do it!!!


----------



## mollyannhad

they are sooooo cute!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww thank you everyone!! Can't wait to see all these owls. What is the collective for owls I wonder lol! Going to google it.


----------



## trish2222

Gorgeous - you've done an excellent job. You know I'll be having that pattern very soon!


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> Gorgeous - you've done an excellent job. You know I'll be having that pattern very soon!


Thank you Trish


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> Aww thank you everyone!! Can't wait to see all these owls. What is the collective for owls I wonder lol! Going to google it.


You got me curious so I looked it up. I think we'll be seeing a "parliament" of owls appearing on KP before long.


----------



## missmolly

Aww Pat he's adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty

These are probably the most adorable owls I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## jmcret05

Those are delightful, Pat. You picked exactly the right "feathers" and they are sure to be a hit with young and old-er alike.


----------



## raqeth

Oh my! What gorgeous owls! Sign me up! It is incredible how cute EACH one is! Thank you so much for your creativity Pat!


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Pat, my Oakley Owl egg is going to be laid soon. they are adorable, as I knew they would be from you. I love your second photo. They seem to be sizing each others tummies up. I must get hold of the book 'the Owl Babies' and knit up three little owls for a story sack. Reading through this pattern, makes me realize how easy your knits are. Thank you for this lovely Huggable. x


----------



## Katsch

Oh, how adorable are they. You have done it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Toooo cute. You are an amazing designer!


----------



## Bobglory

Wow Pat, that is adorable! I just had to have it!

Gigi


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for you lovely comments. Looks like there maybe a parliament of owls on here soon???


----------



## blackat99

Bingo! You have done it again, Pat! Your Oakley Owl surpasses any Knitted Owls I have seen and can't wait to make one.

This design will appeal to all ages. We are so lucky to have you as our own resident designer at KP! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Aw thank you Letitia  I do feel very at home here on KP


----------



## belleflower

Owls I adorexx


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you Lorraine, I notice a lot of lovely cabled owls appear in your designs


----------



## lil rayma

Absolutely the best knitted owl I've seen. WHOoooo will be purchasing soon? I will. Thank you for another great pattern.


----------



## mikebkk

What a wonderful design!


----------



## gracemd

Wow! This owl pattern is wonderful. Your creative talent is amazing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

They are soooooo cute. Now we know what you were doing on holiday.


----------



## Irene Kidney

They are by far the best owls I have seen.


----------



## Windbeam

Another cute pattern!


----------



## jeannietta

Oh my. They have arrived. I feel my heart pounding!!! I have already made at least one bear (all cherished) for everyone in the family. Didn't know what to do this holiday season. This will be my go to pattern. Thanks again Pat for what I know will be a perfect pattern. It's waiting for me in my Ravelry library as I write this. Now, big decisions - what yarns should I use. I can't wait to start. I feel sorry for all my WIPs. They will just have to wait.


----------



## Gypsycream

jeannietta said:


> Oh my. They have arrived. I feel my heart pounding!!! I have already made at least one bear (all cherished) for everyone in the family. Didn't know what to do this holiday season. This will be my go to pattern. Thanks again Pat for what I know will be a perfect pattern. It's waiting for me in my Ravelry library as I write this. Now, big decisions - what yarns should I use. I can't wait to start. I feel sorry for all my WIPs. They will just have to wait.


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## nanaof3

I just adore them...they're the cutest things ever..cant wait to create my flock..


----------



## Harmonysunrise

Another Wonderful Creation. :thumbup: They are adorable! Pat, you just amaze me. You are so talented!!!


----------



## roseknit

So cute


----------



## kernan

Adorable! I'd bag the one with ears!


----------



## Rainebo

Pat, lovin' Oakley's "chubbyness"! Adorable way to use a variety of yarns!


----------



## sramkin

These are so lovely.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oakley is precious! Got mine on the needles now and halfway done! You've gone and done it again, Pat, with another fabulous pattern. Thank you!!!


----------



## tat'sgran

Another winner Pat.. love the bird and adore your pattern..xo


----------



## SarahRussell

Pat, you've done it again. Just wonderful!!


----------



## Ronie

bethshangirl said:


> Oh.....SOOOOOOOO cute!!!
> 
> ( there's gonna be a lot of owls on KP soon!)


That is just what I was thinking... this pattern is sooooo cute!


----------



## trish2222

Got my pattern - not sure which version I like best. Whichever one I choose it's for *me*. I'll have to hide it from a certain stuffed toy obsessed child I have!


----------



## Linda333

Oh my goodness do I ever love, love, love owls!!!!! I have almost all of your patterns and think I am set and then you come out with a new one that I just have to own. You are incredible, such talent! I can hardly wait to start making an Oakley of my own. I am especially in love with the one that looks like a horned owl. Hope mine looks half as good as yours.

Thank you for creating my favorite animal!


----------



## Livingwaters

I love them!!


----------



## TLL

SOOOOO C-U-T-E!!! You have done a wonderful job on your Oakley Owl, Gypsycream. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth

OMG, so clever. I love owls.


----------



## pamjlee

Oh he is sop cute! In the cue to make! Another gret pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you to all


----------



## laurie4

omg Pat another beautiful pattern I have to put this one on the back burner for now I was asked by my great nephew who is 9 to make him a Toronto maple leaf quilt I will order this pattern for sure thanks for doing these all your patterns are fabulous


----------



## janielha

They are all adorable! Guess what I will be adding to my "to do" list? Love your patterns!


----------



## auntycarol

These are fabulous! Love them all


----------



## lori2637

Cute, I'm gonna purchase one as soon as my son puts the printer back together


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Oakley is precious! Got mine on the needles now and halfway done! You've gone and done it again, Pat, with another fabulous pattern. Thank you!!!


Hey, Donna!!!! Are you going to beat me to it??????


----------



## loriekennedy

love it!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Are you kidding? You probably already have yours finished and started on a second one! LOL Working on the wings, then the feet and tail and I'll be finished! Where's a pic of yours?


chris kelly said:


> Hey, Donna!!!! Are you going to beat me to it??????


----------



## oge designs

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Are you kidding? You probably already have yours finished and started on a second one! LOL Working on the wings, then the feet and tail and I'll be finished! Where's a pic of yours?


Be patient, go sl-owly young lady.I ackn-owl-edge you. All will be revealed in time. 
He's N-owly ready. Coming along Sl-owly. Probably ready after you've posted yours. LOL.


----------



## knitgogi

Oh my goodness! These are simply incredible! Unbelieveable! Can't wait to see how everyone's turn out!


----------



## leannab

These are to die for, Pat, you are amazing. I can't believe that you've come up with this beautiful pattern, can't see enough of the little cream one, others are gorgeous too.

I agree with others, you've outdone yourself, amazing talent, amazing lady, well done!!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream

leannab said:


> These are to die for, Pat, you are amazing. I can't believe that you've come up with this beautiful pattern, can't see enough of the little cream one, others are gorgeous too.
> 
> I agree with others, you've outdone yourself, amazing talent, amazing lady, well done!!!!!
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you Leanna. I've just seen your latest granddaughter, she's a cherub!! Emma is having a daughter in August, it will be strange to have a little girl in the family after all these boys lol!

Better photo of the cream Oakley for you:


----------



## leannab

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Leanna. I've just seen your latest granddaughter, she's a cherub!! Emma is having a daughter in August, it will be strange to have a little girl in the family after all these boys lol!
> 
> Better photo of the cream Oakley for you:


He is soo gorgeous, Pat! I can't believe you're getting a grand daughter in August, hip, hip hooray! You'll love having a little girl around. When in August is she due????

Leanna x x x x


----------



## Gypsycream

leannab said:


> He is soo gorgeous, Pat! I can't believe you're getting a grand daughter in August, hip, hip hooray! You'll love having a little girl around. When in August is she due????
> 
> Leanna x x x x


14th, but Rowan was two weeks late! Paul's birthday is 28th August so I think she may wait for him lol!


----------



## leannab

Gypsycream said:


> 14th, but Rowan was two weeks late! Paul's birthday is 28th August so I think she may wait for him lol!


Wonderful!!!

Leanna x


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you for another lovely pattern Pat!

Will have to wrap this one up now as it has reached the 5 page limit for the section. Can't wait to see the Owl Parade


----------

